# Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal" (RELEASED!)



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 3, 2013)

A unique prerelease peek into our latest production.

Minimal Cinematic orchestral FX and Patterns will be available this month.

We thought to give you an audition of this library including a screencast of the DAW with several Minimal instances and mixed with other Sonokinetic libraries like Da Capo, Arpeggio and Vivace by Reuben Cornell

For more information and updates on release dates and GUI releases stay tuned on our social media

facebook.com/Sonokinetic
twitter.com/sonotweet





----------------------------------------

While we are waiting for the encryption process to complete at NI (and I hear there is progress being made there) here is a brief video introduction by Reuben Cornell showing what Minimal can do for you!


----------



## Justus (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*

Yes!!!!
Can't wait for the release!


----------



## synthnut (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*

This looks very interesting ....Jim


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*

Sounds cool


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*

Thanks everyone,

And now a little teaser, in preparation for the coming week. Sonokinetic is 5 years old tomorrow! o-[][]-o


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*

Gratulations for the anniversary! 

But I am sorry to be a party crasher:

I wish you would take a totally different approach with your Guis
Less clean-plastic-toyish, chemical-acidic looking.
After all with orchestral libraries you go for realism, warmth and detail and not synth and hard on the eye colours. 
That is one of the main things which put me off the purchase of one of your other orchestral libraries. 
That orange-white _thing_: Instant-ispiration kill for me. 
Design in digital Intruments is something really important for me, especially if I compose and want to use anything in a more moody context. 
I want to get a feel for that Instrument just by looking at the gui.
I am forced to look hours on a gui while scoring. Dialing settings, mixing mics etc.
It needs to be an instant inspiration, not a reminder of how digital everything is.

And with those cold colours, its just very hard on my eyes too.

But thats just _my_ opinion. The design does look professionell and all. It is just not the design, I feel, digital Instruments _need_. But then, It's only a small teaser.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*



Sonokinetic BV @ Sun 08 Sep said:


> Sonokinetic is 5 years old tomorrow! o-[][]-o



Well congrats to the Sonokinetic team then... Consistently good, original and sensibly priced products, not a single library that disappoints (and I have about a dozen by now). Great support as well... 
...and I for one do like their sleek, minimalistic GUI's a lot... sorry, MA-Simon


----------



## playz123 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*

Very intriguing, and I look forward to hearing more. I especially like the idea of being able to change chords without changing the pattern.

Happy Anniversary to all the team at Sonokinetic!


----------



## Udo (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*

A chance to brush up my Dutch  - van harte gefeliciteerd! o-[][]-o


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*

Can you give us an estimated release date?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*



EwigWanderer @ Mon Sep 09 said:


> Can you give us an estimated release date?



Soon


----------



## constaneum (Sep 9, 2013)

sounds insanely good !! Everything from the library???


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*



Sonokinetic BV @ 9.9.2013 said:


> EwigWanderer @ Mon Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you give us an estimated release date?
> ...



I have my card ready..

:D


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 9, 2013)

constaneum @ Mon Sep 09 said:


> sounds insanely good !! Everything from the library???



Thanks!

In the screen cast, the first play is along with other Sonokinetic products, and then played with Minimal on its own.

The teaser is entirely Minimal. The screen cast and teaser show only a fraction of the content and flexibility of Minimal. More details coming ...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*

There's some interesting new ideas here - the harmonic shift while keeping a phrase going for example. Release triggers for phrases - finally! These things stand to make them 1,000% more useful, if they work well. Also I like that the concept that the elements are simple and broken down into sections - not monolithic huge orchestrated loops. While I'm always sceptical of phrase-based stuff, it looks like there's been a lot of work to avoid the cookie-cutter effect - drops of colour can be useful, especially where the phrasing is difficult / impossible to pull off with multisamples.

I've been surprised how much I've used Vivace recently (inevitably predominantly on the very fast turnaround stuff) - I'll be interested to see the final details of Minimal. I see from FB the price is 199 euros, very reasonable.

BTW, good interview with the Sonokinetic guys on the SCOREcast podcast.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal"*

While we are waiting for the encryption process to complete at NI (and I hear there is progress being made there) here is a brief video introduction by Reuben Cornell showing what Minimal can do for you!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 19, 2013)

Very interesting. It certainly looks to be advancing loops to another level. The last thing I wanna do is goad the thread into yet another loops discussion, but I have to say for certain styles and types of playing, they're streets ahead of what multisamples can do (and needless to say much quicker). So giving much greater compositional control over the building blocks is one way to go.

First time I saw that UI I thought - "you gotta be joking - HOW BIG?!" But I was sorta getting the rationale behind it as the video played out. Looking forward to the next vid.


----------



## BenG (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal" (video walkthrough added)*

Loving the sound of this library! Looking forward to the release


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal" (video walkthrough added)*

Tomorrow is the big day! Minimal RELEASE! September 24th 2013 see you at www.sonokinetic.net

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/minimal-demo-glimmer-of-hope[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/mini ... er-of-hope


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Sep 24, 2013)

As a Vivace & Tutti user I will get this of course. I find these kind of libraries very useful. But what on earth happened with the GUI? It's almost like the GUI design brush was transferred from Da Vinci to Homer Simpson. There is a German saying: "the eye eats too...!


----------



## dormusic (Sep 24, 2013)

This library is a parody of the film music industry. Very sad.
Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 24, 2013)

dormusic @ 9.24.2013 said:


> This library is a parody of the film music industry. Very sad.
> Sorry, had to say it.



Do you feel the same about Damage and Lumina? 

Lot of people are waiting this to be released and I'm one of them. Your comment is unnecessary and pointless for this commercial thread. Maybe you can start a new thread about it in sample talk because after all we all have our opinions.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Sep 24, 2013)

dormusic @ 24th September 2013 said:


> This library is a parody of the film music industry. Very sad.
> Sorry, had to say it.



Lighten up.  When drum machines came out (long time ago) they thought this would be the end for drummers. The opposite is true. 

I don't think anyone is going to "make music" with this library exclusively and sells it as their own. It's a tool, not more and not less. I use Vivace every now and then. Usually I layer it with something of my own arrangement, sometimes it inspires me to do something in a different way. I would never use it on its own. How boring that would be!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 24, 2013)

So is today the day? I don't see it on the Sonokinetic Site yet.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 24, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ Tue Sep 24 said:


> So is today the day? I don't see it on the Sonokinetic Site yet.



Yes, today is the day. Won't be long now


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Sonokinetic announces Orchestral Library "Minimal" (video walkthrough added)*

We are extremely proud to present 'Minimal', our latest foray into Orchestral territory. 





Tutorial in detail




Demos

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/minimal[/flash]

http://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/minimal/

Check it out at http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/minimal 
Minimal is available NOW for €199,90


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Sep 24, 2013)

This library sounds really good. The concept and execution is extremely well done.

As it was mentioned earlier, it will be "interesting" to see how much of this will infiltrate the musical landscape down the road. When composers are so "under the gun" with deadlines, needing a quick solution, or maybe not even in a panic, these melodic loops will seem really appealing to use out of the box. Adverts especially. 

And then to copyright the cue....... it will be interesting.

Mr A


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone picked this up yet? How is it?


----------



## tdavilio (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes, I picked this up and though I only had an hour or 2 with it, it's very flexible. Much more so than Vivace. Can get some underscore parts quickly. Check out the videos if u haven't already. 
Tony

.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 26, 2013)

dormusic @ Tue Sep 24 said:


> This library is a parody of the film music industry. Very sad.
> Sorry, had to say it.



I am stepping in after receiving reports of the way you phrase you opinion.

Please state it as such, and not as a fact. You are offending hard working developers this way. If it is not your cup of tea, please refrain from posting here and rather start a topic in the Samples area if you want to discuss it.

But no harsh words in this room please.

Peter


----------



## AC986 (Sep 26, 2013)

I think it's clever and generally their stuff always sounds pretty good. But listening to the demos, while they sound good, they all sound samey or similar in the sense that there seems to be a lot of up and down dah dah, dah dah, dah dah going on.


----------



## Pietro (Sep 26, 2013)

Up and down dah dah, dah dah plays a big role in the minimal style, as well as does constant repetition of small building blocks. But there are over 60 different patterns for strings alone, so there's plenty to chose from .

- Piotr


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 26, 2013)

Pietro @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> Up and down dah dah, dah dah plays a big role in the minimal style, as well as does constant repetition of small building blocks. But there are over 60 different patterns for strings alone, so there's plenty to chose from .
> 
> - Piotr



That's good to hear Piotr - from the info it looked like quite a lot less. I listened to some of the the demos this morning and must admit I thought I kept hearing the same phrases and - more importantly - feel to lots of them, a sort of subtle grandness. I love the harmonic flexibility of the library and that's a real step forward, but Vivace sounds broader in terms of content range perhaps, where I can tease little bits in for action, comedy, horror and all sorts. Happy to be convinced otherwise though


----------



## Pietro (Sep 26, 2013)

I think that some of the patterns are simply easier to use and more flexible, usable in more different styles. That may be one of the reasons they are used in some of the demos more often than other. Also, for demo purposes it's desirable to highlight demoed instrument by using it A LOT . In your own music, you are free to use as much or little you like.

This library has been designed to cover a narrower field than Vivace. It's sort of "back to bases" direction. Vivace definitely will feel more colorful or interesting while going through the patches, so serves as a great inspirational tool (I even use it myself just for that!) and filler. The sound of it may feel more as a whole, thanks to the fact, it was recorded tutti and there's nothing better than that! Minimal is far more versatile though, and less recognizable when used in moderation.

Just a few of my thoughts .

- Piotr


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Piotr,

You are absolutely correct in what you say, the flexibility and sound variation is there even within ostinato usage if you take the time to make it so. We think the demos cover a lot of styles and show some of what Minimal is capable of. Just like any other library that is released. And we did provide a LOT of demos 

Minimal is not Vivace 2. It is completely different in form, function, intended use and in its flexibility and size.


----------



## TSU (Sep 27, 2013)

Hm, usually I am very sceptical about loops. But it seems Minimal is different.
I see that it is a great tool for repeated notes and ostinatos - so hard to make realistic with regular instruments...
And those picth changing in the middle of a phrase very impressive! Can't pass it by...

Very interesting how Minimal will be work with Spitfire instruments.
4 mics positions is very handy here


----------



## radec (Sep 27, 2013)

Using it with the Spitfires BML, Albion, Percussion and can say it blends into it perfectly.


----------



## TSU (Sep 27, 2013)

radec @ 9.28.2013 said:


> Using it with the Spitfires BML, Albion, Percussion and can say it blends into it perfectly.



That's just great! Almost downloaded  Can't wait for testing it!


----------



## TSU (Sep 28, 2013)

Just tested it. Fantastic library!
Very clear and handy gui.
All phrases are very useful.
And overall quality is superb.
Thanks Sonokinetic 

And yes, sounds really lovely with Spitfire instruments. It's time to try it in current projects...


----------



## voxhumana (Oct 5, 2013)

Some interesting comments. A crucial point being missed here is that this tool is a *FREAKING GODSEND* to those of us who work outside of film music but still need quality orchestral sounds.

My last two contracted films both died before the first frame was even shot, so I spend most of my time doing pop/adult-contemporary arranging. You can turn your nose up at that if you want, but hey, I'm eating and the mortgage is paid.

Anyway, after only a few hours, Minimal has already become my #1 go-to-tool for pop orchestral arranging. (For the record: I also have the full EW and VSL libraries). 

It is fantastic. This thing will pay for itself before the week is out. 

Sonokinetic - thank you SO much. Seriously.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Oct 6, 2013)

I have to agree that this library sounds Fantastic!! However....

All the fantastic orchestration that's going on inside minimal is written by sonokinetic....It feels strange using it professionaly.

Even if we add fantastic parts on top of a preset, we still didnt come up with whatever is going on underneath (the brilliant parts). I know loops have been used since the beginning of time, but when it comes to an entire orchestra, I don't know, just gives me a weird feeling.

Might just be me.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 6, 2013)

A big thanks to everyone that has shown an interest in Minimal, we have been overwhelmed with the positive feedback that we have received from purchasers.

The concept of Minimal is that it provides control of individual orchestral sections and provides a wide variety of phrases that are interchangeable and flexible.


----------



## Udo (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks like the painter Piet Mondriaan/Mondrian (he changed his name) had a significant impact on Minimal, incl. the name - Minimalism is a major aspect of his oeuvre.

It's the main reason I bought Minimal ..... (not really :wink: ).

www.google.com.au/search?q=mondrian+pai ... =606&dpr=1
*PLEASE NOTE* that not all pictures in the above link are Mondrian originals!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piet_Mondrian


----------



## Udo (Oct 6, 2013)

*)*

Download doesn't work. Activation code is accepted, but after download folder is selected Payloader stops responding (and a 2nd instance appears to be started which also hangs). Tried several times, also using different server locations.

Have raised a support ticket.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 6, 2013)

The german GEMA has stopped it. The message is: "You want download music snippets that are well known....., so you are forbidden..... ."


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Udo,

We have received your support request and will communicate through that channel with you


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Oct 6, 2013)

Sascha Knorr @ 6th October 2013 said:


> DanielBeijbom @ Sun Oct 06 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree that this library sounds Fantastic!! However....
> ...



Totally agree with this statement. That's exactly how I use these kind of libraries. Use it in order to support YOUR music, don't let it take over YOUR music. I also have a lot of Uberschall libraries and the only way to use them (for me) is to only use parts which helps your project. Don't use their whole idea, that's boring and wrong.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Oct 6, 2013)

There's no Augmented or Diminished chords in this library is there?

I am finding it difficult to assimilate this library at the moment with the lack of these basic chord types.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 7, 2013)

SimonCharlesHanna @ Sun Oct 06 said:


> There's no Augmented or Diminished chords in this library is there?
> 
> I am finding it difficult to assimilate this library at the moment with the lack of these basic chord types.



Adding diminished chords would have meant adding 50% to recording time, driving up the price of the product considerably. not to mention it would've bumped the sample count to a number not supported by Kontakt.


----------



## voxhumana (Oct 7, 2013)

Sonokinetic BV @ Mon Oct 07 said:


> SimonCharlesHanna @ Sun Oct 06 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no Augmented or Diminished chords in this library is there?
> ...



Multiple instances. So far I've coaxed 4 and 9th suspensions, diminisheds, major 7th and min 9ths out of it. Haven't tried an augmented yet, but it will be easy enough. You've got to learn the library, but that doesn't take too long.


----------



## organix (Oct 7, 2013)

After the announcement of MINIMAL, I was skeptical. A phrase based library is often more rigid and inflexible to fit with others.

But, great work here. I like MINIMAL. The concept is really nice and well thought out. 

For the future I would wish some additions with more content. 

Thanks Sonokinetic for Minimal.

Markus


----------



## TSU (Oct 7, 2013)

+1 for more content 
More standard legato repetitions and arpeggios.
Also for smaller section sizes.
I would gladly pay for it!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks organix and TSU. We really like the Minimal concept and certainly intend to expand upon it in the future!


----------



## Canslli (Oct 9, 2013)

Happened to me the same thing that did to Udo. I've also created a ticket. Hope everythings is fixed.


----------



## Udo (Oct 9, 2013)

Canslli @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> Happened to me the same thing that did to Udo. I've also created a ticket. Hope everythings is fixed.


They should put a link to the personal download page on the invoice, so you can get back there and use the option to download files individually in case the payloader program crashes. I got the link to that page from them eventually. (You're automatically linked to a download page at the end of the payment process, which is fine, but there's currently no way to get back there once you've selected the payloader program).


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Oct 10, 2013)

Same download problem here too (Payloader). Now I have to download all files separately but even this is strange. The files start to download very fast and then towards 80% it suddenly slows down to almost stand still. Anyone else had that?
It seems that Sonokinetic is not quite up to the standards of other sample companies (Spitfire is a dream) in terms of downloading their libraries. Very disappointed.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi all, 

we are very sorry about the download problems some people are facing. We are actually in the middle of a complete rewrite of the payloader application, and we are using all the feedback we got on this, to provide you with a better experience. 
It seems that for people on a mac, with fast download speeds, it works well, but of course we want to cater to all customers, so we're working on more built-in checks and better compatibility, and a much more flexible front-end UI. 

In the meanwhile the direct download option is always there for people having problems with payloader. We expect the new version to be up and running in about two weeks from now.

Son - Sonokinetic BV


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 10, 2013)

FYI, after two failed attempts with Payloader I used the direct download links and that worked just fine (on Mac).


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 11, 2013)

Great new Minimal demo from Valentin Boomes.


[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/minimal-demo-nightfly-by?in=sonokinetic/sets/minimal[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/mini ... ts/minimal


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 15, 2013)

Reflections - Minimal in the hands of Craig Sharmat


[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/minimal-demo-reflections-by[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/mini ... ections-by


----------

